# Dog with hard lump next to his spine



## CL66 (16 January 2013)

He is booked into the vet on Friday, I expect for a needle biopsy, but has anyone come across this?  It's pretty fixed, maybe a little larger than a marble, up near the shoulder. Poor pup  feels hard like gristle


----------



## CorvusCorax (16 January 2013)

Hopefully just a fatty lump/cyst, mine has one and so did my last bitch, similar kind of place, good luck and hoping it's something minor.


----------



## CL66 (16 January 2013)

Thanks cc, I hope so too. He had a large seroma removed last year from his neck. I wonder if gsp's are predisposed to lumps?


----------



## Star_Chaser (16 January 2013)

think its most breeds but they are more easily seen on the short coats like GSPs.  Try not to worry if you can we've had bits of grass seed/thorns that have caused similar, cysts and fatty lumps but sadly also MCTs.  Good luck I hope its nothing serious.


----------



## gunnergundog (16 January 2013)

CL66 said:



			I wonder if gsp's are predisposed to lumps?
		
Click to expand...

What are the breed lines of this dog? PM me if you prefer.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (16 January 2013)

My Doberman (similar short coat and size of dog) has lots. Some were removed in an op but they have returned so I would think twice about operation. All those removed were just fatty lumps - vets can pretty much give a good view on this from the size/consistency/manner of appearance etc. 

So I wouldnt panic - if they are hard and dont appear to be attached to anything, then they are probably just fatty lumps tho essential to get vet to confirm this.

NB one other thing, if dog has any jabs then big lumps can occur up to 3 weeks after that - we only just managed to stop crap vet putting Dobie under GA a few years back cos he hadnt bothered to read the notes and assumed it was a lump lump and all it was was injection reaction.


----------

